# experimental nucs



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

How deep is that beespace, from the top of the frames to the bottom edge of the lid? You don't want any more than 3/8 inches, or the bees will comb it up.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Your right Ray, the sheet of 1 1/2" foam came with that ledge already cut. I plan to add a strip of wood across the bottom of the rabbet and cut the whole thing down an inch for the reasons you mentioned. I also am working on cutting out a bottom vent hole with #8 screen and figuring out what ventilation to provide for entrance and feed holes on the top.

If it works though the cost is really low and they are so easy to cut out.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice, Looks good David. 
So you are making these out of foamboard huh?
Kewl, I think that's a great idea, may have to try that myself!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been making styrofoam Nucs for awhile now. Here is a link to a screen capture of a sketchup plan for one that I am currently making. FoamNuc

They work very well. For bottoms I use a flat piece of foam with a piece cut out of the center and replaced with a piece of #8 hardware cloth. For covers a solid piece of foam works very well.

One issue is the bees tendency to nibble their styrofoam Nuc into styrofoam dust/crumbs. My current crop of these Nucs will need to be scrapped after this season. All my future styrofoam Nucs will be given a thick coat of paint on the inside and the outside to slow down the bees tendency to behave like foam-eating termites.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Joseph Clemens said:


> I've been making styrofoam Nucs for awhile now. Here is a link to a screen capture of a sketchup plan for one that I am currently making. FoamNuc
> 
> They work very well. For bottoms I use a flat piece of foam with a piece cut out of the center and replaced with a piece of #8 hardware cloth. For covers a solid piece of foam works very well.
> 
> One issue is the bees tendency to nibble their styrofoam Nuc into styrofoam dust/crumbs. My current crop of these Nucs will need to be scrapped after this season. All my future styrofoam Nucs will be given a thick coat of paint on the inside and the outside to slow down the bees tendency to behave like foam-eating termites.


Based on my experience with foam nucs here is a suggestion:
Before you paint them, reinforce the corners both inside and out with aluminum HVAC tape. It does two things: 1) Makes the nuc a little more durable. 2) Prevents the bees from getting to the edge of the foam and tunneling under the paint. If you use the foil faced foam with the foil facing inside you won't need to paint the inside as the foil protects the face of the foam (you still need the taped corners as the bees will just tunnel under the foil facing if you don't).

I also reinforce the frame rest area with the same tape, helps to keep the foam in better shape when prying on frames with the hive tool and also keeps the bees from tunneling into the foam under the frame ends.

If you have any cuts or abrasions in the inside face of the foam, cover them with the tape as well, the bees just can't seem to leave these areas alone and constantly "pick at them" like a 3 year old picking at a scab!


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Gene and Joe

What do you do for ventilation at the top? I am a little concerned about the box being too tight.

Good idea about the aluminum tape!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Gene,
Thanks for the aluminum tape idea. I have some of that tape lying idle, I will surely put it to use now.

With a SBB and a circular entrance in one end I haven't had any issues with lack of ventilation, this configuration provides lots of ventilation.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

You could also use a good silicone caulk on the inside corners, but I like the additional strength that the aluminum tape adds and the way it protects the outside corners when the nucs are sliding around in the back of the truck. At $14.00 for a 300' roll it adds less than $1.00 to the cost of the nuc. 

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=95192-133-95192&lpage=none

David, in regards to ventilation, what Joseph said.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Did you figure what these cost you?


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

magnet-man said:


> Did you figure what these cost you?


I only figured the cost in materials, which was just a little less than $5.00 per nuc. Believe it or not the most expensive piece was the #8 hardware cloth for the SBB (about $1.50 per nuc). I don't really have a handle on the time to assemble them since it was a "family effort" and all of us worked on them "a little here and there".

I created a sturdier version of a foam nuc using a "stick frame" with the exterior covered with 1/4" luan plywood and taping all seams and joints inside and out with the aluminum tape. The frame and plywood increased the material cost by about $3.00 per nuc and added additional assembly time for sure. The final product was just about as sturdy as a full wood nuc but much lighter in weight and carries about 5 times the R value as solid wood. At this point, I have not decided if the the durability benefits are worth the extra assembly time and may go back to the solid foam version considering the short time they are used before I move the bees into 10 frame equipment.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I read up on this a while back and might have a few pointers based on what I read.

One person said that he used a thin coating of polyurethane glue to coat the inside and it really helped keep the bees from chewing. He said he spread it real thin with a wide putty knife and it doesn't foam up, just makes the hive a lot stronger.

I wonder if you could use fiberglass resin.

Let us know how paint works out if you go that way.


----------

